# LEM 4.5 lbs trigger option?



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone know how to do it other then sending it to HK?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The guys at HK Pro have given step by step instructions. U will have to go ask there.

www.hkpro.com


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

thx, i'll check them out.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

good luck getting the springs.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

IMO... you should send it to H&K, so it will be done right. :smt023


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

RUGER45 said:


> IMO... you should send it to H&K, so it will be done right. :smt023


IMO HK should send it like that from the factory...maybe not 4.5lbs but 5.5 or 6 lbs. I just don't see paying and additional 100 - 200 bucks for the trigger job plus roughly $80 for shipping.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> IMO HK should send it like that from the factory...maybe not 4.5lbs but 5.5 or 6 lbs. I just don't see paying and additional 100 - 200 bucks for the trigger job plus roughly $80 for shipping.


I agree 100%. I just hate paying for something then have it break, because someone did a half :smt076 job.:smt023


----------

